

GPU Profiling has landed in Firefox - ndesaulniers
http://benoitgirard.wordpress.com/2014/10/23/gpu-profiling-has-landed/

======
bgirard
I'm the author of the feature & blog post, it wasn't mean to hit HN. This is
meant for gecko developers right now as it only measures the compositing GPU
time, and not WebGL GPU time (different thread+Context). If this proves to be
useful for compositing time then we will likely discuss this with the DevTools
about integrating it with the new performance tools being developed.

We're also working on exposing disjoint timer query directly to WebGL to let
people profile exactly what they need [1].

[1]
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=974832](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=974832)

------
ndesaulniers
As a heads up, this looks like it's just for internal GPU profiling for now.

You need the Gecko Profiler Addon v1.14.2.

~~~
ndesaulniers
You'll also need FF nightly. This seems to lock up FF in OSX for me. In
v1.14.2 of the add on has a new GPU option.

~~~
ndesaulniers
So, sorry for posting this to the general web development community; it seems
like this tool is only useful for teams internal to Mozilla profiling the
gecko rendering engine. I was hoping it could provide a Gecko based
alternative to chrome:tracing, but not yet.

